# Herding test



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We did our herding test this morning under AHBA judge Kelly Malone. It was fun! She was very nice but honest and on point. Kenya was not stressed out beforehand and I let her stand along the railing before we went in, she seemed to be interested in the sheep. In the ring she was a bit unsure of herself and immediately laid down and starting munching on a snack...I mean sheep poop. Then she went right at the sheep for a little bit. The judge tapped her with a stick (I won't say "hit") b/c she was going straight at them. That was a wake up call for her and after that she was unsure of how to approach them. She caught on to circling them in either direction and not charging straight in, but she didn't quite get up on their butts. At one point, they all stood in a corner for a few minutes b/c they were not scared of her. The judge said Kenya is a good prospect for training b/c she is fit, biddable, and is "heady" which I guess means she focuses on the sheep and can predict where they are going. She just needs more confidence in moving them herself and we are supposed to try ducks or reactive sheep. Kenya was the fifth GSD in a row to do the test, woohoo go GSDs!

Thank you! to Onyx'Girl for doing my video!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

That is awesome!!

Question: Do you have to take the dog toherding classes before the dog can take the herding test or not?


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Good for you! It is fun, isn't it?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainThat is awesome!!
> 
> Question: Do you have to take the dog toherding classes before the dog can take the herding test or not?


its actually the other way around. (as i assume this was an "instinct test"?).

they test the dogs to see if the dogs have any interest / reaction to the sheep - then the training starts.

my pups start next weekend. i went ahead and signed up for the first lesson because it gives them two runs at the sheep. and if my boy turns out not to be interested in them, i can just use the 2nd run for my girl.

i'm really excited!

congrats to the OP. do you think you'll continue on with lessons?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainThat is awesome!!
> 
> Question: Do you have to take the dog toherding classes before the dog can take the herding test or not?


No, it's just an instinct test which is exactly how it sounds. She wants to see that the dog shows an interest in moving the sheep, but is not charging in to run them down. Once she got an idea of the dog's level of interest and had me show her level of obedience and ability to work in both directions, she had us try different things. What we tried really depended on the dog/handler. For example, my dog was off lead or on a long line b/c I demonstrated that I can stop her and down her. Other dogs were less controlled and tried other things while on a leash.

At the end of the test, we met with the judge and she gave an evaluation of the dog and a write-up. On the paper it says my dog is "recommended for training" and she explained what type of training and what type of livestock to start with.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome job. I want to try the insticnt test but cant find it offered anywhere close.


----------

